# is my red devil a hybrid???



## notenoughcichlid (Feb 3, 2013)

so my red devil is just starting to color up and where the old black horizontal stripe is now vaguely speckled with reflective blue scales im astonished yet excited to have a bright red devil with blue specles.  :fish:


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

That's odd.  Pics?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Its just maturing. Its common, but a pic. Would help answer.


----------



## notenoughcichlid (Feb 3, 2013)

http://s1275.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... 6.jpg.html
photos of both sides as requested.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, dosnt look like any red devil i've seen before  Honestly looks like a stressed or poor quality, young red terror to be honest.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a red devil. It's a mayan cichlid. "exCichlasoma" urophthalmus.


----------



## grummie2 (Mar 2, 2013)

More than likely flowerhorn, devils come naturally in many morphs but not seen any with 'spangles'. Pretty sure its not an 'uro'.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, look like a Mayan or Festae (or hybrid thereof) to me.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Mayan. In fact, I know that particular strain has been available in the Midwest before. Remember that _urophthalmus_ had 9 subspecies until recently, and there is a considerable amount of variability in both color and shape.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

grummie2 said:


> Pretty sure its not an 'uro'.


Sort of curious as to what traits, markings, ect. would make you say, think or supose that?

It's "purity' might be in question, but their is nothing identifiable about this fish that does not say mayan as aposed to any other CA cichlid. So IF it is some kind of a cross it's a mayan X other CA ....mayan is more then obvious; other CA if present, no real way of knowing.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a Mayan for sure ,albeit not the best example for show.


----------



## grummie2 (Mar 2, 2013)

BC in SK said:


> grummie2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure its not an 'uro'.
> ...


Mainly, head shape wrong, jaw structure and shape wrong, body shape wrong, barring and caudal peduncle markings off. I can see where the overall appearance could superficially be mistaken for mayan but when you take a close look its not really close. At a push, it could be mayan x devil (if such a x is viable), bit I still think its flowerhorn.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Male red terror me thinks :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

grummie2 said:


> Mainly, head shape wrong, jaw structure and shape wrong, body shape wrong, barring and caudal peduncle markings off.


Well, I'd agree that the head shape is somewhat odd.....but from my perspective, everything else is a good match to a mayan. The coloration, the blue speckling, the thickness and type of barring, the long forehead and the position of the eye. I would disagree that the caudal peduncle markings are off, including the tail spot wich looks much more mayan to me rather then RD/midas .


----------



## grummie2 (Mar 2, 2013)

More pics would be useful, head-on and pics with different mood patterns.


----------



## notenoughcichlid (Feb 3, 2013)

wow tank you guys so much and CrypticLifeStyle why stressed looks alot like Mayan i bought it as a red devil at petsmart


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah they are idiots at pet smart. I've literally been handed the phone once when a customer called asking for something whileiI was picking up food, and told the guy the info cause the employees didn't know what a circulation pump was.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

But while I'm thinking of it, and looking at the pic. Again Mayans don't have to my knowledge intersecting bands that make a Y, festaes do however. I'm partially contesting the Mayan pick due to that, but I do agree its a mix of something else.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

what do you think? very similar me thinks.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Aww are we ending for discussion lol. I was interested in this thread


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I have no idea mix i think. I Keep checking thread though to c if anyone else has a good anwser. :thumb:


----------

